# Pics of Aircraft in Odd Places



## buffnut453 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ok folks, I've driven past this place many times over the past 3 years and it got me thinking...what are the unusual places where we've found aircraft displayed (or abandoned)? 

This is ex-Army Air Corps Saunders-Roe Skeeter XN339 sitting on the roof of an Autoglas establishment in Möhringen, Stuttgart, Germany. It suffered an accident and was struck off charge in 1968 before being sold to someone in the Netherlands. It came to Germany at some point and has been sitting on the roof here since at least July 2006:








So...over to all y'all. What are the unusual places you've found aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 23, 2021)

An interesting Topic it would be!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)

the source: Ursus zdjęcie śmigłowca MI-2

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't know that if it's real or not, but there are dozens squares and memorials dedicated to KIA pilots, both AF and Army Aviation, all across Iran.

Just an example:






Source: defapress.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

This photo instantly came to mind. Like where is it? Looks like a tropical golf club.

Picture credit SDASM

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 23, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 645814
> 
> the source: Ursus zdjęcie śmigłowca MI-2



Much more colourful than my effort!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2021)

Dont think I have any pics to add but this is an interesting topic.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2021)

You'll find something, Jeff.

A few DC-3s I've seen.

This one was part of a cafe in the central North Island of New Zealand, in a town called Mangaweka, the kind of 'blink and you'll miss it' town you drive through on the way to somewhere else, but for the DC-3, which, I've been told has been recently removed for refurbishment - it's been out there for years and despite several repaints is a bit of a mess.




DSC_1374

How many McDonalds have their own DC-3? This is Taupo's Maccas in the centre of the North Island.




DSC_1519

This DC-3 is somewhat incongruously plonked on a stage in a park in the heart of Seoul. The writing on the side of the stage offers no clues as to why or what significance the aircraft has, apart from to celebrate that it's a DC-3, but the park is used for public functions; the day I was there, there was a display of arts and crafts the public could get involved in making.




DSC_7983

This in the heart of Berlin... 




Europe 261 

It is the Deutsches Technikmuseum, but it kind'a stands out. The C-47 used to sit outside the big terminal at Tempelhof and I remember visiting Tempelhof years ago when it was an active airport and there was this display board telling passers by about this DC-3 that had taken part in the Berlin Airlift, but there was no aeroplane. Very odd.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Oct 25, 2021)

I know it is not a good image, but the best I could get. Mig17 in Polish markings at Buddy's Auto Center, Willow Creek, CA. No airfields close by, and Willow Creek is up in the hills. There is also a canard aircraft on the roof on the building.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

A nice shot though. 
Just a note .. that's not the MiG-17 but UTI MiG-15. If it is the orginal Polish made MiG trainer she can be the SBLim-1 or SBLim-2 depending on the base that was either MiG-15 (Lim-1) or MiG-15bis (Lim-2). Actually SBLim-2 was a mix of the rear part of the Lim-2 ( MiG-15 bis) fighter with the front of the UTI MiG-15. The "mixture" was powered by the Lis-2 jet engine ( licenced WK-1 one ).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks like a Rutan Long-EZ on the roof.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

No pics, but there used to be a B-17 used as a canopy for a Texaco gas station up in Oregon.
The station recently closed and the B-17 (Lacey Lady) is being restored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 25, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> No pics, but there used to be a B-17 used as a canopy for a Texaco gas station up in Oregon.
> The station recently closed and the B-17 (Lacey Lady) is being restored.



Google can fix the "no pics" issue.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Google can fix the "no pics" issue.
> 
> View attachment 646035


But it can't fix my phone's data issues  

(Good photo of "Lacey Lady", by the way)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 25, 2021)

Probably the most useful one...

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

Also in Anaheim, there's an F9F in Boysen Park - played on it when I was a kid.
Anaheim, CA - Korean War Navy Jet Fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

Su-20 ...



https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/abpic-media-eu-production/pictures/full_size_0234/1352261-large.jpg



the source: Sukhoi Su-20R, 6264 / 74314, Private :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2021)

cvairwerks said:


> Probably the most useful one...



Took a film photo of that when I was there in '84 for New Years; my first taste of -40°C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

cvairwerks said:


> Probably the most useful one...



I really enjoyed watching that. It looks beautiful. Not at all a sad derelict. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646043


Way cool! I want one too!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646047


Beware prop wash and jet blast.


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646045


Uncovering neolithic mastodon suppressor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## OldGeezer (Oct 25, 2021)

There's a guy in St Louis MO who owns a frame and body shop where he stores a bunch of old airplanes as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## OldGeezer (Oct 25, 2021)

From the street

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646045



I'd love to know what on earth is going on in this photo. I'm baffled!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

A Time Capsule of different shape.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2021)

Game time. Which aircraft are in Post #39? 





​1) S-2 or -3
2)F-105, possibly a D
3)CH-47?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 25, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> I'd love to know what on earth is going on in this photo. I'm baffled!


When the Prague art gallery Rudolfinum celebrated its 100th exhibition, the burial of a Soviet-made MiG-21 fighter plane was the attraction.









British artist buries MiG 21 fighter jet to symbolize the end of an era


The Prague art Gallery Rudolfinum is celebrating its 100th exhibition with a number of spectacular side-events; none more so than the burial of a Soviet-made MiG-21…




english.radio.cz

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Game time. Which aircraft are in Post #39?
> 
> View attachment 646060
> ​1) S-2 or -3
> ...



A little bit better?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> When the Prague art gallery Rudolfinum celebrated its 100th exhibition, the burial of a Soviet-made MiG-21 fighter plane was the attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHH....so THAT's what the Iraqis were doing in 1991. They weren't burying their aircraft to hide them. It was a piece of art. Now I get it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 25, 2021)

Here's an aircraft at a gas station that's posed...differently!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Game time. Which aircraft are in Post #39?
> 
> View attachment 646060
> ​1) S-2 or -3
> ...


That's an F-89 in the upper left corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


>



A mate of mine took this once it reached the road after going through that field.




G-BOAAElothian 

Of course, the aircraft is this one.




MoF 01

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

When I was in Shanghai I read about a DC-8 plonked in the middle of a suburb and so I tracked it down...




Douglas DC-8

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Here's an aircraft at a gas station that's posed...differently!
> 
> View attachment 646069


What plane is that?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 25, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> What plane is that?



I think it's a BT-13.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

This Meatbox in a traffic island in Buenos Aires.




DSC_1173

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646050


What plane is this one?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

A Russian Tu-144

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 25, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> AHHHH....so THAT's what the Iraqis were doing in 1991. They weren't burying their aircraft to hide them. It was a piece of art. Now I get it!


And we've got the other half (of them).


----------



## special ed (Oct 25, 2021)

The story on this Connie began when my fellow aviation nut and I made our rounds of the airports and found this bird at Moisant (MSY) or as the revisionists call it New Orleans International Armstrong airport. We photoed it in the transit cargo area. The registration check showed it was a just sold Houston college team plane. We assumed it would be just another local cargo hauler. Further check of its history led to it being one of the first four L-049 Connies delivered to KLM in 1949. When it showed up on pedestals, it became the "Crash Landing" restaurant & bar. Many locals are still convinced it crashed on Causeway Blvd and was made a restaurant because it couldn't be moved. After the novelty of it being a restaurant wore off, the owners made into a teen disco (remember those) with neon lights all over it, including the prop blades, now named "Village Place". When disco faded and the local powers in charge weren't getting revenue, she was slowly cut up. I have the center console with trim wheels along with stainless components of the toilet and a small hatch from near the nose which gave a surprise as it was from a sister KLM ship with the registration painted on the inside. In a way, it is sorta like a kit stash--what do you do with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> That's an F-89 in the upper left corner.


I thought that was a T-Bird?

Look like a B-52 nose and cockpit on its side against the back fence.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Oct 25, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> I'd love to know what on earth is going on in this photo. I'm baffled!





> British artist buries MiG 21 fighter jet to symbolize the end of an era
> 10/02/2017
> The Prague art Gallery Rudolfinum is celebrating its 100th exhibition with a number of spectacular side-events; none more so than the burial of a Soviet-made MiG-21 fighter plane.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Look like a B-52 nose and cockpit on its side against the back fence.



Yup and to the bottom left are two white fuselages (Type?) and in between them is a MiG-23!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

Near the entrance to the Demilitarised Zone on the border between the RoK and the DPRK is this F-4.





DSC_7909

...And sitting incongruously in a garden park in a suburb of Seoul is this C-123.




C-123 i 

Go a bit further and there's an explanation; Boramae Park sits on land that was formerly occupied by the RoK Air Force Academy and there's a few airframes sitting about.




T-37 iii

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 25, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Here's an aircraft at a gas station that's posed...differently!
> 
> View attachment 646069


And here is another one, that's just parked at a gas station...maybe waiting for JET fuel?

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> And here is another one, that's just parked at a gas station...maybe waiting for JET fuel?



Ah, that's up at Elgin in the north of Scotland, not all that far from Lossiemouth, where 12 Sqn based its Buccs (note the badge on the intake side). There's a Fairey Gannet in a field up that way too, at the former RAF Errol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> And here is another one, that's just parked at a gas station...maybe waiting for JET fuel?
> View attachment 646106


That would do for the "Sharkmouth" thread, too!


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2021)

replica on a roundabout in Thornaby, where i grew up






jet provost in a carpark, Hartlepool
source here Aircraft XW405 (1971 BAC 84 Jet Provost T.5A C/N EEP/JP/1027) Photo by Malcolm Clarke (Photo ID: AC1075441)

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2021)

There used to be a Vultee "vibrator" derelict on the North West corner of Jerusalem Ave and Newbridge Road, near my house. Occasionally over the years my dad would take me to play on it. Never knew what it was doing there, but over the years I concocted my own plausible story. At one time most of the land north of Jerusalem was given over to lower farming and the like, so this may have been converted into a crop duster and used by a local farmer. After it became cheaper to import flowers from overseas (can you believe that!?!?!?!?!) she was just pushed to the side and left to rot. Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2021)

Our Hurricane during transfer to Calgary:






Photo credit: Richard de Boer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)

That's a cool shot, Andy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 28, 2021)

I used to drive past this sad vision frequently when I was in uniform. This ex-92 Sqn Lightning F2A was located next to the A1 near Balderton, having been purchased to attract customers to the A1 Commercial Sales yard. The yard went out of business in the early 1990s (clearly the advertising didn't work) and the Lightning was progressively vandalized and deteriorated...although, truth be told, the airframe had been heavily abused when it was moved to next to the A1, the wings being cut off at places where they couldn't be easily re-attached (the rusty stripe near the wing root is actually sheet steel that was used to fix the wings back onto the fuselage). 






With the failure of A1 Commercial Sales, the Lightning became a rather incongruous sight being the only object in an otherwise abandoned lot. Eventually the empty lot was purchased in 2005 and the new owner declared the intent to restore the airframe, a laughably ridiculous idea. Inevitably, the poor remains were chopped up in September 2011:






The one bright spot in this whole sorry story is that, somehow, the cockpit was saved and restored...and now looks like this (displayed at Newark in August 2021):






These photos, and more details about the history of XN728 can be found here: Thunder & Lightnings - English Electric Lightning - Survivor XN728 (8546M)

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 28, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> used to drive past this sad vision frequently when I was in uniform. This ex-92 Sqn Lightning F2A was located next to the A1 near Balderton, having been purchased to attract customers to the A1 Commercial Sales yard.



I remember that aircraft on my many excursions south from Scotland. Always wonder what happened to it, I'm glad they salvaged the nose. (The Thunder and Lightnings site is awesome, Damien Burke was a frequent visitor to our parts up north wanting updates on the collection...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 28, 2021)

There aren't too many go-cart tracks with a nuclear bomber as a centre piece...




Xian H-6 

The slightly dubiously named Oriental Land outside of Shanghai, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 28, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Our Hurricane during transfer to Calgary:
> 
> View attachment 646142
> 
> ...


+ Where are you from, Private?

- Red deer, Sir.

+ I asked where are you from, not what's your favourite animal!

- Red deer, Sir.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 28, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> + Where are you from, Private?
> 
> - Red deer, Sir.
> 
> ...



"Well, I'm from Moose Jaw..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 28, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> "Well, I'm from Moose Jaw..."


Possibly the weirdest place name in Iran belongs to this small abandoned island in Persian Gulf; it literally means "Captain's grave".









جزیره قبر ناخدا - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد







fa.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 28, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Our Hurricane during transfer to Calgary:
> 
> View attachment 646142
> 
> ...



Y'know, that pic would be a lot funnier with the following edits:

1. Replace "Winfield" with "Merlin"

2. Replace "Red Deer" with "Throttle Jockey"

3. Replace "Edmonton" with "Messerschmitts"

Great pic, BTW...


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 28, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Possibly the weirdest place name in Iran belongs to this small abandoned island in Persian Gulf; it literally means "Captain's grave".



Interesting, Artesh. What is the story of the Captain and why was he buried on the island?

One of the longest place names in the world is in New Zealand, the aptly named Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauatamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu, which is a hill in the North Island. 









Longest Place Names In The World


The first entry may be surprising but is easy enough to pronounce. After that, best of luck to all non-native speakers.




www.worldatlas.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2021)

I have actually seen a picture of a diorama of that graffiti covered Lightning...and if I wasn't so tired I would search for it. May have been in FSM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2021)

If it can fly, it can float!!!

Apparently, it can drive too!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2021)

El Avion restaurant, Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica. I've actually eaten there and know the previous owner of this aircraft before the CIA acquired it.



https://news.co.cr/why-a-plane-became-a-restaurant-and-bar-in-costa-rica/32327/

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 21, 2021)

Ok...I want one of these:






Apparently the mechanicals are a VW Beetle.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


>



There's a bit of a history of this sort of thing in Australia, ex RAAF aircraft turned into land and predominantly sea vehicles. Examples of Dornier Do 24s and Catalinas have been converted into houseboats, while a Martin Mariner and at least one Lockheed Hudson was converted into a road vehicle. Sadly, not many of these have survived, but the nose section from one of the RAAF's Dornier flying boats survives because it was used as a houseboat; it's at a museum at Lake Boga, Victoria, where the Dorniers and Catalinas were scrapped post war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2021)

Not an aircraft, but part of one: Drop Tanks.
After WWII, motorsports in the U.S. bloomed and one such genre, was "Salt Flat Speed racing".

Someone had the brilliant idea of turning a drop tank into a race car because of it's streamline shape and cheap surplus price - thus a whole new crop of salt flat racers was born and continues to this day, over 7 decades later.





_(image source: Motor Trend)_

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 22, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> thus a whole new crop of salt flat racers was born



Boy, that'd be one hair raising ride...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Boy, that'd be one hair raising ride...


I think it would be a blast!

They've had everything out there from model-Ts to converted Lockheed F-104s!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 22, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Here's an aircraft at a gas station that's posed...differently!
> 
> View attachment 646069


This one is a local land mark. It has been there since sometime in the 1950s. Located at Highway41 and Mountain View Ave 17 miles South of Fresno and 5 miles East of Caruthers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## GTX (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)

Quite interesting way of washing ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2021)

They're thirsty

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 23, 2021)

I thought it was aircraft spawning.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2021)

Train derailment?


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 23, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I thought it was aircraft spawning.



Whatever they're doing, I'll bet it's expensive!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2021)

Laying its eggs on the beach.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Drop Tanks.



And a pic of a drop tank in an odd place...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> And a pic of a drop tank in an odd place...
> 
> View attachment 649416


Oh Lord - that vintage bug with a Wolfsburg crest would be worth a fortune today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> And a pic of a drop tank in an odd place...
> 
> View attachment 649416


That’s great aiming!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2021)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 649418


That's ME!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

Graeme said:


> And a pic of a drop tank in an odd place...
> 
> View attachment 649416


Hansi's idea to increase range was crude but efficient

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 25, 2021)

Those Canadians don't care where they leave their drop tanks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 7, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> One of the longest place names in the world is in New Zealand, the aptly named Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauatamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu, which is a hill in the North Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2021)

Iron Maiden: Aces High






​

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Iron Maiden: Aces High



Awesome!

I'll see your inflatable Spitfire and raise you a Stuka crashing into a wall!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

Graeme said:


> And a pic of a drop tank in an odd place...
> 
> View attachment 649416



It's almost as if that was done deliberately... ;D

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 8, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll see your inflatable Spitfire and raise you a Stuka crashing into a wall!



Roger Waters, The Wall


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> Roger Waters, The Wall



Yup, saw it as it made its stately way round the world. Pink Floyd have been doing the same since they toured The Wall in 1980. I remember seeing the Gilmour variant of Pink Floyd on their Momentary Lapse of Reason Tour in 1987/88 although I don't think they did In The Flesh. They did do Learning To Fly though, but without a Stuka, although the song features Gilmour running through a pre-take-off check in something. He used to have his own collection of aircraft at North Weald but they've been sold now, went by the name Intrepid Aviation. Nick Mason, the drummer is also a pilot, not to mention his love of motor sport...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2021)

Good ones!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 19, 2021)

It's been quiet around here lately...so here are a few pics of 6 Sqn Gladiators being moved overland (and overwater) on the backs of trucks from Sudan to the Kufra Oasis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 19, 2021)

Another Gladiator, this time belonging to 80 Sqn. Not necessarily an odd place but certainly an odd position. I suspect the pilot dismounted....gingerly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 19, 2021)

More a propos to the theme of the thread,

On June 7th, 1983, a Royal Navy Sea Harrier set off from HMS Illustrious, which was operating off the coast of Portugal. At the helm was 25-year-old Sub Lieutenant Ian "Soapy" Watson, a junior Royal Navy pilot undertaking his first NATO exercise, and his 14th sortie in the jet. His task was to search for a French aircraft carrier. As he started to return to his ship, he realized his radio wasn't working and so was unable to get a vector back to Illustrious. He couldn't even see his ship on his radar. Running low on fuel, he decided to head for a busy shipping lane. As luck would have it, he found a container ship and pulled off a remarkable, albeit not incident-free, emergency landing. He landed successfully on the containers with just a minute's flight time remaining. Alas, his Sea Harrier rolled backwards after the landing, ending up in the position shown in the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 19, 2021)

I'll bet that skipper never thought he'd be operating an aircraft carrier.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 20, 2021)

Didn’t there end up being some big financial arguments and threats over that incident?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2021)

It's known as the "Alraigo Incident", but given the circumstances, I think he did a hell of a job both saving his self and his machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 23, 2021)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 652507


Ammo rack got hit, we're lucky it didn't blow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Dec 23, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> "Well, I'm from Moose Jaw..."


-A little late, but don't leave out Toad Suck, Arkansas

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

NVSMITH said:


> -A little late, but don't leave out Toad Suck, Arkansas



 Now, I'm kind'a curious as to how Toad Suck got its name...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 24, 2021)

Probably sucked a toad trying to get a buzz.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2022)

"I'll fly in to pick up my new Navmaster watch ...........".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 8, 2022)

Can sure buy a lot of fuel for the price of a Navitimer.....4400 to 39,000$

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2022)

Yep, and fifty year old examples, in "as new" condition, can be even more !


----------



## Graeme (Jun 8, 2022)

The Bretagne Twins...














Top 14 Flying Machine Restaurants


The Airplane Restaurant, built around a Boeing KC-97 tanker, in Colorado Springs. Flying and dining, will our relationship to these things ever be fully restored? While we’re waiting for the …




hushkit.net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2022)

Graeme said:


> The Bretagne Twins...
> 
> View attachment 672843
> 
> ...


Looks like something the Germans would have built (the aircraft, not the building) a la KC- 97Z

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Jun 11, 2022)

Tony Kambic said:


> I know it is not a good image, but the best I could get. Mig17 in Polish markings at Buddy's Auto Center, Willow Creek, CA. No airfields close by, and Willow Creek is up in the hills. There is also a canard aircraft on the roof on the building.
> 
> View attachment 646030



MiG-15 UTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2022)

This has been sitting on top of an industrial supply warehouse in Auckland, New Zealand for years.




_DSC5070 




_DSC5071

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 28, 2022)

There's something about WW1 aircraft crashes because the aircraft were barely fast enough to kill you:












Love this next one, particularly the presence of the ladder leaning up against the tree. In case people are wondering about the roundel on the lower wing, the aircraft is a DH6. It was purpose-built as a trainer and was designed from the beginning for ease of repair. The outer wing sections are all identical so you could take a starboard upper wing off one aircraft and use it as the starboard lower wing on a different airframe, hence why photos of DH6s show all sorts of different roundel and doping variations (e.g. a clear doped airframe and wings with one lower wing wearing PC10 dope on the upper surface together with a roundel).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> There's something about WW1 aircraft crashes because the aircraft were barely fast enough to kill you:



The down side to this was you were likely to survive but with horrific injuries...

Seeing those tree impacts, this display in the Aviation Heritage Centre at Omaka.




Knights of the Sky 46 




Knights of the Sky 49 

The German pilot with his back to us is lighting the British pilot's smoke...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2022)

Great photos, Grant!

Is that a Siemens-Schukert D.III, perhaps?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Is that a Siemens-Schukert D.III, perhaps?



Thanks Dave, sure is, one of two in New Zealand (oddly), one of which is a flier, but both of which are reproductions. They look good though.




_DSC4989

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2022)

Neat colors on this second one, but I like the looks of the previous one a bit more.

Thanks for sharing them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2022)

No worries Dave, speaking of aircraft in odd places, New Zealand is something of a Mecca for out of the ordinary types with one-off aircraft around the country, from an Airco DH.5 reproduction to a de Havilland Sea Hornet undergoing restoration...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2022)

I've always wondered how New Zealand became such a hotspot for rare types.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 29, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I've always wondered how New Zealand became such a hotspot for rare types.



It's a good question as to how, as there has been rather wealthy individuals who have done their own thing, the activities of Tim Wallis, Peter Jackson etc have seen lots of warbird/vintage aircraft activity. The proliferation of flying Polikarpov I-16s was as a result of Wallis and the resurrections of extinct Great War types can be pinned on Jackson. But we've got a de Havilland Mosquito production line going thanks to the late Glyn Powell and Avspecs, but also Pioneer Restorations have a reputation for P-40 restorations, many of the more recent P-40 restos having been done by Pioneer. They most recently did a P-39. They're also doing the Sea Hornet and a Vought Sikorsky Kingfisher.









Projects


These are the projects that we have worked on or are currently working on. Click on an image for more info and pics.



www.pioneeraero.co.nz







Avspecs - Past Projects

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> It's a good question as to how, as there has been rather wealthy individuals who have done their own thing, the activities of Tim Wallis, Peter Jackson etc have seen lots of warbird/vintage aircraft activity. The proliferation of flying Polikarpov I-16s was as a result of Wallis and the resurrections of extinct Great War types can be pinned on Jackson. But we've got a de Havilland Mosquito production line going thanks to the late Glyn Powell and Avspecs, but also Pioneer Restorations have a reputation for P-40 restorations, many of the more recent P-40 restos having been done by Pioneer. They most recently did a P-39. They're also doing the Sea Hornet and a Vought Sikorsky Kingfisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they also have the Me262 "Black X" project back in the 90's, or was that an outfit in Oz?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 29, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Didn't they also have the Me262 "Black X" project back in the 90's, or was that an outfit in Oz?



I think that's the example at the Australian War Memorial, I don't think one's ever made it here. 




DSC_5777 

There have been Ju 87 and Bf 110 projects come to New Zealand and through a lack of funding have parted these shores. I remember seeing one of the Stuka airframes on the back of a flatbed at an airshow back in the 80s, it was one of the airframes that was held by the Deutsches Technikmuseum in Berlin. Dunno what happened to the Bf 110 though.




Stuka

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2022)

First pic in Post #141 - fly by wire ?
Yep, coat's on ..................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 645817
> 
> This photo instantly came to mind. Like where is it? Looks like a tropical golf club.
> 
> Picture credit SDASM


How about that! I was right! Lucky guess... (From Ginters latest)

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## BobB (Jul 9, 2022)

Bristol Freighter at Yellowknife, Canada. This was the first airplane to land on wheels at the North Pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bristol freighters are good looking planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 12, 2022)

at6 said:


> Bristol freighters are good looking planes.



Speaking of which...





DSC_8424 

Bristol Freighter in the local historic village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2022)

You can tell it was basic - it's got an outside toilet !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2022)

Hahahahaha

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 12, 2022)

I thought it was the Mk.II version of Tel's Tin Tent now that he's settling down and not so footloose and fancy free.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2022)

Airframes said:


> You can tell it was basic - it's got an outside toilet !!!


That's much better than a trench!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2022)

It would certainly make a good Tin Tent, with plenty of room for a bar, too !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 13, 2022)

I first wanted to post the following picture in the "B-25 weapons" - thread, but it's too absurd to be part of a serious thread. Look at all the fake guns this bird has, especially the top ones! 




The "Jungle Queen" was in Big Kahuna Water Park, Destin, Florida. Lost its port fin in Hurricane Ivan in 2004.




This is in fact B-25J-25 s/n 44-30497, often misidentified as s/n 44-86844.
And here is a pic better suited for this thread: _A Mitchell on a beach_




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

tolles altes Foto - Stuka Junkers Ju87 auf Holzbrücke gelandet ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie tolles altes Foto - Stuka Junkers Ju87 auf Holzbrücke gelandet ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## herman1rg (Jul 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 678163
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> I wonder why?


I wonder how?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, I guess it's an easier way to find a train.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

These aren't so much aircraft in odd places, more like odd aircraft in somewhat familiar surroundings. Who knew the Nanchang Q-5 and Shenyang JJ-6 were carrier capable! Oriental Land outside of Shanghai, it's "carrier" is a building shaped like a ship.




DSC_9776 




DSC_9785 




DSC_9797 




DSC_9805 

A couple of JJ-6s, too.




DSC_9788

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## WARSPITER (Sep 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 678163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously for training purposes........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2022)

Marsh Harrier ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 1, 2022)

My Father used to say the cheapest way to acquire a Harrier in the 1970's was to buy some property around Cherry Point NC, sooner or later one would drop in.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> My Father used to say the cheapest way to acquire a Harrier in the 1970's was to buy some property around Cherry Point NC, sooner or later one would drop in.


We had AV-8s all over Orange County without any mishaps, but I do recall one time that a flight of three CH-53s were flying along the beach and one kept getting lower and lower until it skidded to a stop on the beach.

Turns out they were trying to make it to El Toro but the hydraulics were too far gone. Pilot did a hell of a job avoiding people and picking just the right spot - the sand at Huntington Beach is deep and irregular, but he performed a wheels-up landing in the much firmer upper reaches of the surf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2022)

I like how he deployed the life raft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 1, 2022)

Courtesy of the Grauniad (40 extraordinary places to stay in the UK), fancy a holiday in a non-airworthy Wessex helicopter:







Apparently it's not the only wacky accommodation at the camp site, as this extract from the website explains:
_
Possibly the zaniest glampsite in the country, *Windmill Campersite* has a choice of wacky shepherds' huts, VW campervans, a wooden shack and even a helicopter, bang in the middle of the Isle of Wight. It will have the kids' eyes out on stalks. The steampunk-style facilities include an old farm silo transformed into the spaceship-like Siloflix Cinema and a launderette in a converted Robin Reliant. The site is home to chickens and a horse, a silent disco area and a 20-acre field. If you're tempted to escape, there are two pubs a 10-minute walk away, and Carisbrooke Castle is nearby._

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2022)

Put it on its side, and Karl would be happy to stay there !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> fancy a holiday in a non-airworthy Wessex helicopter:



Oooo, that looks interesting... Plenny of room inside the cabin of a Wessex...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 684861



"Shit... dropped my lucky St Christopher in there..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Put it on its side, and Karl would be happy to stay there !!!


I wonder how many get that reference Terry.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2022)

Nope !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2022)

Man, that'd be awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2022)

What Karl says when he sees a Wessex can not be printed here !!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 2, 2022)

Airframes said:


> What Karl says when he sees a Wessex can not be printed here !!!!



Rather like you and Wildcats, perchance?


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I like how he deployed the life raft


Didnt want to get his Mess shoes wet !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

